# sharp pain down below



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

hi me again,
been getting sharp stabbing pains in my vagina, feels like its high up in there where pain is coming from.
I went to the docs and she checked heartbeat which was fine and then she had a look inside with a speculum followed by using her fingers to examine me. she said all felt as it should do. obviosuly she wouldnt have done this had it been dangerous to baby would she....im just panicing as pain is bad and being examined has made me feel worried.

im at impact clinic at hosp in couple weeks and she wants to me to mention pain there and see what they say. she didnt really have any answers as to what it might be just thinks i might be extra senstive due to IVF and my overies were very over stimulated at times.

anyway just wanted reasurrenace really that internals exams by GP's arent unsafe

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

No they are unsafe. Hospital may have done the same. I'm surprised she exsmined you herself and didn't send you to hospital. But is only way to check that nothing was going on with your cervix. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks Kaz

I was surprised to but she said she could and reaasured it was safe and she'd like to rather than sending me to hosp and having me sit there crying while waiting!!!

just me being over anxious I guess!

felt baby end last week fair few times but nothing yesterday or today......is that the case sometimes? when do they start getting into a pattern or are they already andf I just cant feel it? im 19 weeks

xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

hi Kaz
just re read your reply - now confused
are internals safe or unsafe? could it now cause me issues?

thanks

xxxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry meant to say safe!! 

Re movements don't worry about pattern at 19 wkd is usually anything from 24-28 wks before you feel everyday. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

HI,
just read my maternity notes that doc wrote in after examining me the other day....

it says my cervix was not effaced, soft not open

what does that mean? and does it sound normal....I though cervixs were soft when further in preg

im neary 20 weeks

thanks and im panicking !!

xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Totally normal and what I'd want at this stage of your pregnancy. It would be firm now and soft towards the end of pregnancy. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

the notes said it was soft

and I am only 20 weeks....I guess there are degrees of softness??

im at the impact clinic week after next at leicester royal so think ill talk to them about all these strange pains I keep getting that feel like are in vagina and stabbing pains. ever so worried about cervix issues

thanks again

Mel x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

I had stabbing pains in my cervix through both my pregnancies, its fairly common, and just happens as your uterus is changing, and often with a foot or hand jabbing it! I wouldn't be concerned about the gp saying it was soft, examinations are very subjective, and people find different things according to their views and experience. If it was soft because you were going to go into labour, that would have happened by now. I would suspect if you were examined by an obstetrician they would class it as firm,

Don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone

this prregnancy thing is soooo worth it but soooooo stressy!!! 

ill go sleep and wake up in more positive mood I hope

thank you both  xxx


----------

